# Elixir Exemstane any Feedback?



## JediJake (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Guys I normally use pharma grade stane usually aromasin by pfizer, but I can only get hold of Elxir aromasin so I'm waiting on it coming, I can't find any reviews of lab tests so was wondering if anyone out there has use it?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Elxir in general has a rep for being bunk


----------



## JediJake (Jun 29, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Elxir in general has a rep for being bunk


 I've used there dbol and test prop and they were great but hear good and bad reviews depending on the product. Hopefully it will be good to go.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

JediJake said:


> I've used there dbol and test prop and they were great but hear good and bad reviews depending on the product. Hopefully it will be good to go.


 I've used their test-e and it was bunk, but fingers crossed mate


----------



## 777 (Dec 10, 2018)

Why are you discontinued to use original aromasin?


----------

